# How to heat pigeons outside?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We are having an outdoor shed built for our three pigeons and scrub jay but want to heat it as it is in the 30s here right now at night and they are used to 65 to 70 degrees inside. Any suggestions? These are three tame domestic pet pigeons and of course one native bird. The shed will be plywood with two doors and three windows and vents, for summer, but we need to put an oil filled heater or heated nest boxes of some kind to protect the birds. They will be in flight cages. The shed is not insulated. We love our birds but I have hypersensitivity pneumonitis. What do people use to protect their birds when it is cold? Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use an oil filled radiator type heater, but my loft is insulated. I do open a window some to the aviary for them, and the top of another for air circulation, so I waste heat during the day. Also use a duct type fan to change the air in the loft for a while during the day. The electric company loves me. But the radiator type work well. I also built a cover for the top of it as it does get very warm and they will try to perch on it. They love the cover, and like perching on it, but it just gets barely warm and not hot.
Is there a reason why you are keeping them in cages, rather than just letting them loose in the shed? You could put up shelves and perches for them and boxes. They would love it.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That's my same question that I am asking---why not let them loose in your shed and have a small "fly Pen" made.. We can help you design it inside. You need insulation and a good air supply and facing the right way so that you get that East and West air movement as well as the South Sun and on and on...Are they in cages just temporary until you fix the shed in the Spring? That's what I think---just waiting for Jay's question to be answered why not just let them loose in there---why in cages?


----------

